# FREE OYSTERS TODAY = Happy Forum Folk!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

3PM BEHIND THE HAMPTON AT GILLIGAN'S TIKI!

It's a beautiful day with delicious possibilities... visit us or the joke's on you!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

No more free oysters for me. Tennis season starts this week for the next 3 months. We have a match every wednesday


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Gonna be a nice evening


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

We made it!!


I should be fishing instead of reading tapatalk.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Not kidding











I should be fishing instead of reading tapatalk.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

arrived late and got the last 3 oysters. I guess I need to show up earlier next time.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Gin and I will be there with the grill in tow. Just incase the weather breaks. As usual we will grab the $1 fish tacos at Hemingway's and the head across the street. We will have Best Stop boudin and sausage.










I should be fishing instead of reading tapatalk.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Grill at Hemingway's heading to Giligans. 


I should be fishing instead of reading tapatalk.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

The grill has arrived. 


I should be fishing instead of reading tapatalk.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

damn , I always remember this on Thursdays , wonder if this is why people say I am Slow ?:blink:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We'll be there next week. Been to long since I've seen ol Banana Tom.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OP-FOR said:


> The grill has arrived.
> 
> 
> I should be fishing instead of reading tapatalk.


A Big Shout Out to Ken n Gen for the awesome food last night.

It was soooo good Ed fell asleep / took a nap.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OP-FOR said:


> We will have Best Stop boudin and sausage.



Looking forward to your "Best Stop" run.

Thanks Gin for the offer, my order will be waiting for your arrival!!!!


----------

